

The Social Life of Routers - makimaki
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/21782/?a=f

======
Anon84
The paper(s) mentioned in the article:

[http://complex.ffn.ub.es/~mbogunya/home_files/0709.0303v2%28...](http://complex.ffn.ub.es/~mbogunya/home_files/0709.0303v2%282%29.pdf)

[http://complex.ffn.ub.es/~mbogunya/home_files/0809.2995v1%28...](http://complex.ffn.ub.es/~mbogunya/home_files/0809.2995v1%282%29.pdf)

From the authors home page.

------
fhars
In the original experiment most letters never reached their destination. I am
not convinced that this is a desirable property for a routing protocol...

------
kqr2
This could be useful as a backup protocol in case the normal route table /
rules no longer works.

------
Cunard2
Sounds like Google for routers

